
SpaceX Mission Moved to Monday 5:30PST – 8:30EST - ChuckMcM
http://www.spacex.com/news/2015/12/11/orbcomm-2-mission-update
======
ChuckMcM
The interesting thing about this launch is the proposal to land the first
stage back at Cape Canveral. Could be very exciting.
[http://www.spacex.com/webcast](http://www.spacex.com/webcast) for the live
coverage on Monday.

~~~
Intermernet
I'm ridiculously excited about this one. I think (hope) the decision to
attempt to land on um... land will pay off. Fingers crossed for the team!

